# How to set up trotting poles?



## MrsHutt (4 June 2011)

As title really!  Have been advised that next time I get some time in the school (tomorrow) I should include some work over trotting poles.

My question is how far apart should they be?  How do you _know_ how far apart they should be - I suppose not the same distance for a little pony and a 17hh tb?

Thanks for your help - please excuse the numpty question


----------



## Shilasdair (4 June 2011)

MrsHutt said:



			As title really!  Have been advised that next time I get some time in the school (tomorrow) I should include some work over trotting poles.

My question is how far apart should they be?  How do you _know_ how far apart they should be - I suppose not the same distance for a little pony and a 17hh tb?

Thanks for your help - please excuse the numpty question 

Click to expand...

This is a difficult thing to answer on a forum but I'll give it a try.
It would have helped if you had said how big your horse/pony is, but still...
Normally a trot stride is anywhere between 4 and 5ft for a horse - so setting your poles 4.5ft apart is a good start (closer together for a pony, further apart for a 17hh).
Trot through the poles once and if they are the correct distance, the hoof print should be in the centre of the spaces between poles.
If the hoofprints get closer to the start side as you go through, then they are too far apart and you need to shorten it.
If the hoofprints get closer to the finish side as you go through, then theya re too close together and you need to lengthen it.
Well, I tried!  
S


----------



## eggs (4 June 2011)

For a horse I generally take one decent stride between poles.  Never use just two poles as your horse may be more tempted to jump them.


----------



## MrsHutt (4 June 2011)

Thank you - that's perfect!  H is 15hh2", by the way!


----------



## Tnavas (4 June 2011)

9' apart should be good, but you may need to move them if they don't suit your horses stride. 1, 3 or more is best - if only 2 then the horse may think they need to be jumped and leap over them.

At 9' apart you can use them in walk, trot & canter, especially when dealing with a young or green horse, when they are closer they can become dangerous if the horse makes a mistake.


----------



## moosea (4 June 2011)

I use 9 ft apart too. Gives a bit of room in case of mistakes. You can always shorten poles up to 4.5 ft when you have mastered the 9 ft poles.

Can be quite useful to raise alternate ends of poles a few inches off the floor once you and horse are used to flat poles. 

If you measure your stride - the longest step you can take - then you have a rough guide on distances. My longest step is around 3 foot.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (4 June 2011)

i always use half round white poles, so they dont/cant roll if you set them up at the wrong distance. less risk of injury. same with placing poles if you use them.


----------

